# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Në jetën e përditshme, flisni në gjuhën letrare apo jo?

## Jack Watson

*A e perdorni gjuhen standarte ne jeten e perditshme, dmth ne familje, me shoqerine etj.?*

Arsyeja per hapje e kesaj teme eshte thjesht sa per konstatim, dhe nuk ka asnje grup armiqesor pas saj  :buzeqeshje: . Gjithashtu mos filloni debatimin mbi gjuhen e njesuar, ka tema plot te hapura mbi ate teme, dhe atje mund te shkruani.

----------


## xfiles

po, flas gjuhen letrare ashtu si e shkruaj ne forum.
perdor vetem ca llafe qe jane nga anet e mia, dhe kuptohet theks myzeqar.

----------


## Qyfyre

Un votova Jo se nuk e flas tamam gjyhen zyrtare. Po nuk eshte se flas me dialekt. Nuk them ë-te, i them shkurt ndonjehere fjalet po dhe ndonje fjale rralle me theks tirons, me shume kur flas me ndonje qe flet dialekt tirons.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Po, kudo dhe me këdo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Edhe une kam votuar JO, perdor dialektin tirons, shume here edhe infinitivin.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Po, kudo dhe me këdo


e thua _Cfarë je duke bërë ?_  kur flet ?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## maryp

une perdor gjuhen letrare pothuajse gjithmone kur kam mundesi te flas shqip..

----------


## Legjion

Jo. 


Në lidhje me ë-të, siç u përmen më lart: n'pjesën më të modhe (kur kan rol sqarusi gramatik) nuk shqiptohen as në standard. Psh. tek "lëvizje me dy kohë" e para shqiptohet, e dyta jo. Dhe nga injoranca krijohen raste idiote si tek reklama e red-bullit ku thotë "red bull të bën me kra-hëëë" ë-ja bie, shqiptohet a-ja e zgjatur. Po narizmi në tru gjo e modhe.

----------


## RaPSouL

Po, ose me mire e thene tentoj te flas ne gjuhen letrare duke qene i rethuar nga mijera njerez te pashkolluar qe ka ketu ne vendbanimin tim dhe per te cilet gjuha letrare eshte anonime, eshte per tu vajtuar ky fakt po c'te bejme. 

Te pakten ajo qe tentoj te flas gjuhen letrare me disa prej personave ketu me ben te ndjehem me mire dhe te kem perdorur gjuhen dhe menyren e duhur te te folurit.

----------


## Renea

> Po, ose me mire e thene tentoj te flas ne gjuhen letrare duke qene i rethuar nga mijera njerez te pashkolluar qe ka ketu ne vendbanimin tim dhe per te cilet gjuha letrare eshte anonime, eshte per tu vajtuar ky fakt po c'te bejme. 
> 
> Te pakten ajo qe tentoj te flas gjuhen letrare me disa prej personave ketu me ben te ndjehem me mire dhe te kem perdorur gjuhen dhe menyren e duhur te te folurit.


Edhe un ne ket lloj rrethi kam provuar te flas ne gjuhen letrare mirpo nuk ishte ide e mir . Menjeher ti hapin syt dhe disa te tallin , disa te llogarisin mendje madh, fatkeqsisht.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Me pelqen shume te flas ne gjuhen letrare por fjalet qe jane vetem ne elbasance si p.sh ime(tani) etj i perdor shume edhe se mundohem te mos i perdor.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> e thua _Cfarë je duke bërë ?_  kur flet ?


Normalisht, përderisa kam votuar për PO ashtu e them. Korrigjoj e të tjerët kur gabojnë!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Korrigjoj e të tjerët kur gabojnë!


Fol per vete gjuhe letrare ti, pse duhet te korigjosh te tjeret, apo te ka vene njeri ne kateder per korigjim dialektesh e ne perkthim letrar te tyre.
Cdo njeri pergjigjet vete per menyren e tij te te folurit, nuk besoj se ka nevoje per ndihme sidomos kur ka nje fare moshe.

Respekte!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kur them "korrigjoj" nuk e bëj për të ulur tjetrin/ën apo për ti treguar se u shpreh gabim, e bëj për shaka. 

Ke të drejtë duhet të vendosja një smile pas fjalisë! 

Gjithë të mirat!

----------


## ida1

JO. flas me shume gjuhen e vendlindjes time (maloke  :perqeshje:  ), por varet nga sutuata dhe me cin e flet , por ne pergjithesi flas ne dialektin tim .

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Kur them "korrigjoj" nuk e bëj për të ulur tjetrin/ën apo për ti treguar se u shpreh gabim, e bëj për shaka. 
> 
> Ke të drejtë duhet të vendosja një smile pas fjalisë! 
> 
> Gjithë të mirat!


Me qe ra fjala Korigjoj jo korrigjoj :PPPP shaka amico

----------


## ida1

> Me qe ra fjala Korigjoj jo korrigjoj :PPPP shaka amico


korrigjoj-korigjoj      e lagu se lagu (skilja bishtin )  :perqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Mundohem te flas gjuhe sa me letrare por nuk ja arrij dot gjithmone.Varet ke kam perball.


Po Flitet gjuha letrare me Vlonjatet derman?????     :perqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Me qe ra fjala Korigjoj jo korrigjoj :PPPP shaka amico


*Korrigjim:*
1. Veprimi sipas kuptimeve të foljeve KORRIGJOJ, KORRIGJOHEM. Korrigjimi i gabimeve. 
2. shih NDREQJ/E,~A 2. Bëj korrigjimet e nevojshme.


Mos u mërzit patriote  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

> Me pelqen shume te flas ne gjuhen letrare por fjalet qe jane vetem ne elbasance si p.sh ime(tani) etj i perdor shume edhe se mundohem te mos i perdor.


haha,
edhe nga ne e perdorin "imen" dhe jo "tani",
po perseri keto jane vogelsira, nuk heqin faktin qe ti flet gjuhen letrare.
kur themi qe flasim gjuhe letrare e kam fjalen nga ana gramatikore dhe nga theksi ne pergjithesi, se deri ne detajet me te vogla, dmth duke respektuar dhe fjalorin 100% askush nuk e flet.

----------

